# Northeast cruise to Gaydon



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Right then who going to Gaydon on the Saturday and wants to meet up for a cruise down :?: 
We have to options we can cruise stright to Gaydon down the M1 or we can meet up with Leg in Leeds and then meet up with Davidg ( and the pies    ) this would be a bit longer but more fun 
So whose with me


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

It looks like me and the girlfriend will be coming down on the Sat and staying over. I'm up for a cruise down, should we think about joining up with the cruise coming down from Scotland :?: 
Either way I'm up for it.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mav696 said:


> It looks like me and the girlfriend will be coming down on the Sat and staying over. I'm up for a cruise down, should we think about joining up with the cruise coming down from Scotland :?:
> Either way I'm up for it.


The Scotland cruise is coming to me along with leg and the Leeds guys ,, as Andy said it will be BIG fun to have @20+ TTs down the motorway ,, I appreciate it will be a bit longer for you guys but only 2hrs drive [cruise] from me lets see if we can fill the M6 toll with TT's       

Or we can meet up somewhere M6 ,south of manchester    up to you guys 8) 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Would be great to have a big ole procession down the motorway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We thats 2 of use come on there must be more


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No one else from the northeast going to Gatdon the best TT meet of the year


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No one else from the northeast going to Gatdon the best TT meet of the year


We are going on the Friday


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No one else from the northeast going to Gatdon the best TT meet of the year
> ...


So ,, drive back up here sat and cruise down with us ,,,,, petty excuse :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


mmm massive airshow or a day on the road mmmmm nah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys some of you must be going dont tell me it is just going to be me and all these southern shandy drinking softies :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Come on guys some of you must be going dont tell me it is just going to be me and all these southern shandy drinking softies :wink: :lol: :lol:


Who are you calling a southern shandy drinking softy you southern shandy drinking softy


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Come on guys some of you must be going dont tell me it is just going to be me and all these southern shandy drinking softies :wink: :lol: :lol:


......... we'll keep you company 

Fancy joining us at Penrith?

Hev x


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Andy, the girlfriend is definately working on the Saturday so we will be travelling down on the Sunday.
See you down there though, looking forward to my first meet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Andy, the girlfriend is definately working on the Saturday so we will be travelling down on the Sunday.
> See you down there though, looking forward to my first meet.


So thats me all on my own looks like I will go over and meet up with Leg and Davidg ( and the pies  ) for the run down


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, the girlfriend is definately working on the Saturday so we will be travelling down on the Sunday.
> ...


We'll join you on the way back to stop you feeling lonely :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Thanks Andy I do have one friend then


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe you should change the title to from instead of to :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Ill bring a spare flat cap and u can be an honorary Yorkshireman for the day. It'll mean having ure pies with mushy peas but im sure u will manage.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


He needs more than a flat cap after the sunburn he got last year :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


I can manage the cap and peas as long as I dont have to watch football :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Im not talking about that at the moment, ive gone from optimistic to realistic to upset, distraught and now im in denial and im not talking about the river!

Saturday mornings atthe Showcase there will be a nice big ole greasy burger van int he car park Andy, should cheer u up, will me thats for sure! They do special low fat burgers. Basically they dont butter the bap!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Saturday mornings atthe Showcase there will be a nice big ole greasy burger van int he car park Andy, should cheer u up, will me thats for sure! They do special low fat burgers. Basically they dont butter the bap!


Do you have a post code for the meeting place :?:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday mornings atthe Showcase there will be a nice big ole greasy burger van int he car park Andy, should cheer u up, will me thats for sure! They do special low fat burgers. Basically they dont butter the bap!
> ...


Sorry no idea but I guess you will come down the A1M and hit the M62, M1, M621 junction?

If so take the M62 Westbound (keep left and take the long right hander signposted Bradford/Manchester that says its a 50, u can do it at 120mph trust me!). This has 2 benefits. 1 Its the right way and 2. Its driving way from Hull, always worth the effort [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Trundle along the M62 towards Bradford and take the second junction (not Dewsbury where its 4 lanes, the next one which is on a slight left hand bend in the motorway) the Showcase is on your left. Cant miss it. If you do though come off at the next junction (M606 Chain Bar) and ring me, I live between the two junctions.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys only a week to go some one must be going


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very last chance guys


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Cant believe nobodys going ,its a great day out, GET YOURSELVES MOVING :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Cant believe nobodys going ,its a great day out, GET YOURSELVES MOVING :wink:


You tell them Andy they may be a shower in it for you :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Cant believe nobodys going ,its a great day out, GET YOURSELVES MOVING :wink:
> ...


PM me with your mobile Andy just incase you are tucking into a pie when we arrive :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Will do


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning Andy

Judy and I are going to Gaydon on the Sunday. We are setting off at 6am to arrive about 9am. The exchanging of members' mobile numbers by PM is a good idea, I think. Looking forward to it. Going to join the TTOC at the venue. Must go, getting the urge to polish something 

Regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe my mobile is pm'd  if you should need it canny hike there and back in one day though

Andrew


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Joe my mobile is *********** if you should need it canny hike there and back in one day though
> 
> Andrew


It is not a bad drive there and back in a day I did it for the reps meet


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Joe my mobile is *********** if you should need it canny hike there and back in one day though
> ...


According to MS AutoRoute it's a 420 mile round trip. Can't really get enough of my TT. Hope the weather is sunny. Friday to Monday is forecast to be sunny for the Warwick/Banbury area, according to BBC Weather Centre.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1577

Joe 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Not another one of those " we live in Dundee lets go to Oban for fish and chips" people :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Mobile deleted :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Mobile deleted


----------

